# Basic watch tools



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Hi everyone i am after a set of basic tools to adjust straps etc i just purchased a steinhart ocean one and need to make micro adjustments think i need to oush the pin out to do so.

Any recomendations.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Deano3 said:


> Hi everyone i am after a set of basic tools to adjust straps etc i just purchased a steinhart ocean one and need to make micro adjustments think i need to oush the pin out to do so.
> 
> Any recomendations.
> 
> ...


 I just bought this,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BVG3JMS/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks good , what tool do i need to remove the bars is there one of the bergeon tools to do the job as takes up a lot less room and only really need for this job.

This kit looks excellent and good value as i may start tinkering eventually with watches as so interesting.

Any decent books etc about watches etc and the workings.

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Deano3 said:


> Looks good , what tool do i need to remove the bars is there one of the bergeon tools to do the job as takes up a lot less room and only really need for this job.
> 
> This kit looks excellent and good value as i may start tinkering eventually with watches as so interesting.
> 
> ...


 Theres a couple of screwdrivers and pin tools in the kit so you should be ok with this kit. I'm only a noob but I'm sure the more experienced guy's will give you some titles to look out for.


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

6767-F does this tool have a pin on one side to push the bars in on metal bracelet

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D70 (Nov 15, 2018)

Deano3 said:


> 6767-F does this tool have a pin on one side to push the bars in on metal bracelet
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


 -Watch Strap Spring Pin Size: 8-25mm, Dia: 1.5mm 
-Box Size: 345mm x 225mm x 45mm

Package Contents

-1x Plastic Bracelet Holder with Slots 
-1x Serrated long-nose Pliers 
-1x Watch back pry opener (with blue ergo handle) 
-1x Watch Case Opener Knife 
-1x Double Headed Hammer (Nylon/Steel) 
-1x Polishing Cloth 
*-1x Link Remover *
-3x Spare Pins for Link Remover 
-1x Hand Remover 
-1x Spring Bar Tool 
-2x Spare tips for spring bar tool 
-109x Watch Strap Spring pins 
-1x Watch Case Holder 
-1x Magnifier Loupe for Inspection 
-3x Precision Anti-magnetic Slotted Screwdriver (1.2mm, 1.4mm, 1.6mm) 
-3x Spare Blades for Anti-magnetic Slotted Screwdriver 
-3x Pin Punch(0.8mm, 0.9mm, 1.0mm) 
-2x Spare pins for pin punch 
-1x Adjustable Case Opener 
-18x Adjustable Case Opener Pins


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

To be honest, if you only need to make adjustments to the spring bar on the clasp to a new hole to make the bracelet tighter or looser, a straightened out paper clip will suffice. Just depress the end of the springbar through the hole in the side of the clasp enough to slide it one way or the other, engage the end in the next hole, then turn the clasp over and repeat on the other side to line the pin up straight. Repeat until the bracelet fits perfectly. Seemples!

The vid below shows the basic principle.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Correct height Bench, good lighting and a comfy chair.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

IMHO when it comes to working on your watches, you should use the best quality tools you can afford.

If your tool fails you can end up (damaging (scratching or worse) your prize watch.

I have had 2 cheap tools do this and do not intend to get to strike 3.

I now only use actual professional quality tools, not the ones that just claim to be.

Vigor for example used to supply genuine Swiss made watchmakers tools, all top quality but they went under. The Vigor brand however was purchased by off-shore interests who now try to pawn off their off-shore junk as genuine Vigor! They are not!

Bergeon are one of the most respected watch tool makers out there, however, there are a gazillion fake Bergeon tools on eBay. So much for eBay's old claims of not selling fakes...


----------



## Deano3 (Dec 28, 2017)

So you recomend either bergeon or horotec screwdrivers, i am also very interested in taking this into A hobby. I am 29 and love tinkering and mechanics how would you recomend to get more involved ?
Any book or other websites you recomend and whats best thing to do maybe buy old watch and strip and re assemble etc ?

Any tips or help appreciated

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve D UK (Sep 28, 2016)

I have this set of screwdrivers. Not cheap but very good quality.

https://www.mytoolshed.co.uk/starrett-s555z-7-jewellers-screwdriver-set-7pc.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMInPnt9IrC3wIVDLTtCh30HQyLEAQYAiABEgLAtvD_BwE


----------

